# Poppy had her kids today! (pics added)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Poppy had quads today.... 3 doelings and 1 buckling. They are really cute! Pictures coming tomorrow.  These are Tonkas first kids and I'm really glad he broke the buckling streak for us! All 4 kids are blue eyed. 

Poppy did well.... I was worried about her because of the prolapse but she did great! I am still waiting for the placenta to come out and then I will be giving her a uterine bolus just to be sure she doesn't get an infection. 

10 kids out of 3 does!! :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy had her kids today!*

:leap: Whoooo Hooooo Girls!!! YAY!!!! Congrats!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: for you! oooohhhh I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Poppy had her kids today!*

Congrats on the babies....can't wait to see pics......I am really feeling the baby bug!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy had her kids today!*

wow 4!! :shocked:

so glad you got some girls too :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Poppy had her kids today!*

Wow..that is amazing....congrats.... :thumb: :leap:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Poppy had her kids today!*

Congrats! :stars: Bet they're cute as buttons.

You always seem to know just what to do when something doesn't go quite right. That's one of the reasons I'm not sure I want to breed my girls...I wouldn't know what to do if something went wrong.

Deb Mc


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Poppy had her kids today!*

Congrats!!!! I am so glad everything went well, and I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Poppy had her kids today!*

Ok here are some pictures of Poppy's quads. 
Piggy, Peggy Sue, Piper and Penny (my itty bitty teeny baby)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are the cutest.....Aww...so sweet.....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad she didn't have more than 4 in there! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congrats on Finally gettinfg those girls :leap:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They are just precious! Big congrats!

How is poppy doing?

DebMc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Poppy is doing well, she is actually putting some weight on her rear leg now which is good. She is being a great momma to her quads, they are all nursing well.  

2 of the kids are normal sized (Piggy is actually large) the last 2 are actually pretty small. Penny is one of the smallest kids we've had, but she is very active and chases me EVERYWHERE! LOL


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Good news! Must be all that TLC.

Deb Mc


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am SNATCHING peggy sue and running!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL.... well, if I decide to keep Piggy then she will be available.  They both seem pretty equal in structure right now...but I won't know for a couple of weeks which one of them will go best with Gage.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

heck - I have NOOOOO money to purchase - thats why it is a snatch and go - LOL


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If you get Peggy Sue, I get Piper.  Adorable kids! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

kelebek said:


> heck -  I have NOOOOO money to purchase - thats why it is a snatch and go - LOL


 :laugh: Awww but Peggy Sue and Braveheart would make the cutest pair. :wink: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

milkmaid said:


> If you get Peggy Sue, I get Piper.  Adorable kids! Congrats! :stars:


You have NO idea how cute Piper is... he's tiny and he absolutely ADORES people. I think he will have a long coat too...he's pretty shaggy.


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Love Piper  !!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.......... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

HE IS SO ADORABLE! Those floppy ears are simply not to be resisted.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah no...allision...I called dibs first...hahaha


----------



## flyindranch (Jan 3, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!! I really like Peggy sue!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

flyindranch said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!! I really like Peggy sue!!!


Thank you!


----------

